# Workbench Wood Species



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Was milling around in my head the idea of making a workbench out of douglas fir posts. My only real rational is if they frame gorgeous, very expensive homes with it and leave it to be seen - So I figure if it's good enough for that, it's good enough for a bench. Plus it's one of the strongest woods thats not an exotic (speaking compressive and flextural strengths). Any thoughts?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

What ever you can lay your hands on or can afford
will do for a work bench.

How good do you want it to look?
How much can you afford to spend?

If I was going to build a new shop with
new benches, they would be oak.
However, for the old shop, utility grade pine is
fine.

Go for it and let us see some pictures.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Dead flat for a workbench would be my litmus test. What material would you all suggest?


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

BHOFM, I want it to look nice (why would I want to spend time and money building something ugly? :laughing and cost isn't a huge concern (not like I'm going to go drop $500 in wood though). It was just a thought I had. I think I might give it a go unless someone around here advises me otherwise. I'll post pics when the time comes, but the shop hasn't opened up yet (too cold and wet), so it may be a couple months.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> why would I want to spend time and money building something ugly? :laughing


Some times it is the usability more that the looks
that dictate what we do.

Some of my best work ain't no prize to look at.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

We love ugly dogs?


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

good point BHOFM


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

I believe douglas fir is a good choice, if you need more convincing on species type check out Chris Schwartz book Workbenches from design and theory to construction and use. Also check out his websites and search on workbenches.


Douglas fir is now my choice, I was considering and thinking maple but it is not as available where I live and very expensive. 

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> What ever you can lay your hands on or can afford
> will do for a work bench.
> 
> How good do you want it to look?
> ...


Absolutely agree.

G


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

breakfastchef said:


> Dead flat for a workbench would be my litmus test. What material would you all suggest?


I glued and screwed 2 layers of 3/4" mdf. I trimmmed it to size then edge banded with oak. After I flush trimmed the oak to the surface of the MDF I applied laminate. I also installed T Track for hold downs and such. The top is dead flat.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a flat steelclad door at a salvage place for $20. It made a great bench top.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

breakfastchef said:


> Dead flat for a workbench would be my litmus test. What material would you all suggest?


I went with 3/4" melamine over 3/4" plywood, supported on a 2x4 box frame, approx 12" o.c. It still isn't dead flat, but I think the work bench is telegraphing some imprefections in the floor, because I'm noticing them more in cold weather.

smitty


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know how big you're building your workbench, but I had some luck with 2"X3" unfinished pine for my infeed & outfeed tables, planed to a thickness of 1 3/4". It's perfectly flat and has withstood a year of severe temperature changes with no separations -- all for under $100! I considered hard woods, but with all the abuse a table top takes, I opted to make it cheap, but strong. No problems yet.


----------



## Dixon Peer (Feb 19, 2009)

KevinK said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe douglas fir is a good choice, if you need more convincing on species type check out Chris Schwartz book Workbenches from design and theory to construction and use. Also check out his websites and search on workbenches.
> 
> ...


Maple is the species used in most European style workbenches. It's not very expensive in the East and it's very hard and heavy, which is what one needs in a workbench.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with using fir. I plan on using alder, because that's what I have.

Gerry


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Any wood will work, but to compare stiffness, weight and dent resistance
modulous of elasticity (stiffness over distance)
maple 1.83 douglas fir 1.95

specific gravity (weight)
maple .63 douglas fir .48

Janka scale (dent resistance)
maple 1,450 douglas fir 660

So maple does have some advantages but it all depends on what is available and what you are willing to spend in the end. Check out Chris Schwarz. Workbenches from Design and Theory to Construction and Use for other species.

Good Luck


----------

